# My mare, REVISED!!!



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I took some new pics of my horse a week or 2 ago. Tell me what you think about her? 
Her name is Bonny Sunny's Rebel, she's 6 and a full blood quarter. She's just over 15.00 almost 15.1 and she's about 1100 pounds. 
I love her to death, so don't be too mean please.



















not the best rear view, but it works.









Kinda a view of her front.









Also! Tell me what color you think she is!! Her sire was a grulla, and her dam was a palomino (if that helps at all)

Thanks guys!


----------



## accphotography (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't tell you anything about her front legs from thos photos, but they look ok. She's sickle-hocked. I'd like to see alittle more wither, and a little longer hip. All in all, she's not bad.

She is either black or smokey black (one cream gene, the gene that causes palomino and buckskin, on a black base). I strongly suspect smokey black. Is she always this color or does she get darker and/or lighter? If she stays this shade it is very likely she is a smokey black.

ACC


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

She usually turns this color over the course of the summer and winter. Whenever she grows in a new coat it's dark black.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree with acc. She's a bit steep in the shoulder too. But overall she is solid and healthy, nice mare.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

She's beautiful. I love how healthy her coat looks. I think her whither looks fine, and she seems to have developed a very nice topline, and once they get muscle up there their withers seem to be a bit less "there". Something looks a little funky with her front legs, but that may just be the angle of the pictures. She has a very nice build.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey! Yes fairly nice mare, although like certain people said, her front legs are a fault. Overall VERY NICE :lol:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

she's very muscular so her withers don't show as much, but I don't like horses that have too much wither, I think it's rather ugly. She stands funny with her hind legs when she's relaxed because of an injury from before I got her, she has no "faults" with her legs. She's standing funny in the last pic, I didn't get one of her straight on, so she looks a little strange. 

She is a little sickle hocked when she stands relaxed, but when I'm in saddle she straightens up. She has a lot of reining blood in her and many reining horses (and gaited horses) are sickle hocked so they can get under themselves easier. 

I didn't ask for what you would "rather" see in a horse. I don't care if you like longer wither or hip or whatever. This post was about how my horse looks (just her) not your horses or what you like. If you don't like her, I don't care but it's not worth posting. [/quote]


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

looks great I love her colour!


----------



## OneStride (Jun 8, 2007)

I have to agree with you Alucard, I love her withers. I would much rather see some muscle there than flimsy withers - I guess that's just my preference.

She looks very solid - and she has a kind eye. What matters most is what YOU think of her, but just so you know, I think she is lovely


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the little white patch on her nose, its like a target for kisses.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Ha!! I love that! It is a target for kisses!! That's great. Thanks guys!

Thank you onestride, I really appreciate your comment!


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

As for her color, she looks like a dark bay or liver chestnut to me. She could be a liver chestnut because grulla is a diluted black and palomino a diluted chestnut. Very pretty though, she has a nice shape besides her hind legs.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

She looks like a chocolate brown, really I'm not sure.  
Very beautiful! You're lucky to own such a great horse!  
-Sarah


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok.......people should read the entire page before they post, because I've already explained about her hind end! Sheesh. My horse is sickle-hocked because she's a reining horse, and a lot of reiners have that trait so they can be more agile around turns, spins and so they can get "under" themselves easier. I'd like not to hear another comment about her hind end because it's already been said and explained! Thank you!!!

thank you guys with your nice comments! 

OH! And I've decided that she is a smokey black Grulla.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think she is very cute!!! I dont know much about confirmation or whatever lol


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

Ummm...you did post in the critique column. Therefore, you get what you ask for and more!

I think she's a dark bay. Seems to look like a gentle soul. Good luck with her!


----------

